# Trainer near Houston??



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

We're looking to start some basic obedience and maybe do some tracking with Minnie, but we are having a hard time finding a good trainer. We live about an hour south of Houston, and are willing to drive an hour in any direction. We found these guys, but don't know anyone who has used them.

http://www.aplusdog.com/

Have you heard of them or can you recommend anyone else? As a side note, I do not want to do clicker training, so please no clicker trainers.

Thanks!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Marathon (Mar 27, 2009)

I am currently training with my lab at CityCanine in NW Houston. They breed both labs and gsd's so they have quite a bit of experience with the breed. I haven't had enough classes to give them the thumbs up yet, but they are extremley knowledgable.


----------

